# Cell Phone: Member Sign In Weirdness



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 18, 2012)

Buon Giorno,

I have been a D.C. member since January 2012, and have had my name, Margi Cintrano and private password logged in the cell since.

Last night after 11pm, I had to re-log in several times, and am unsure why ... The Remember Me tick or check mark was fixed as well ...

Since this has never happened, I am reporting it to the Technical Dept. 

I have both Samsung galaxy - large tablet 10 inch 
and cell phone galaxy Samsung large model ... 

Thanks for your advice in advance,
Margaux.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 18, 2012)

Chances are good that this was caused by a device update that overwrote your cookies (which are used to keep you login).


----------

